# Show GT Peace 9r love - post ya photos!



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Post em up! Support the budget SS's!


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

i would. maybe the guy that stole mine will post up some pics of my white '07 beauty.

oh well... it's for the best. i'm not budget rolling anymore. although i'm not completely sure that's a good thing =P


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

This thing cost about a tenth of my full time rig, but man is it fun for winter training/ get strong in the mud season. One of these days I'll put the brakes back on but have not needed them thus far. Highly advise for an on the cheap get started bike. Only complaint is the website said it was disc ready, however when I went to see it the front was disc ready and the back not. That's a problem due to the fact that I was hoping to flip the rear and run a Tomicog as the fixed solution. Had to get a surly hub instead. Added to the cost but ended up being more worth it for training purposes than I thought. After a day on tough trails on this I'm pretty beat. Looking forward to getting back in the mountains this summer but for now I'm happy with the P9er to get me though.
B:thumbsup:


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Let's see yours*

Here's mine:










Love it.


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

My other more expensive bikes are now just collecting dust!!!


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

bastards... i miss my peace!! i'm wicked jealous...

the '08s are even nicer now... with the disc brakes. it is one hell of a good bike for the price, i gotta say. it got me hooked!!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I have an 08 on layby (or lay away I think its called in the US) and should have it soon as... for the price it rides like a dream... people give GT too much trash cos they have made one sweet bike.. will post pics as soon as it arrives


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

hey,all,nice lookin rides:thumbsup: 

how do they ride?what are they goin for on average (don't hava gt dealer close,but...)
thanx


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

at the LBS here '07's are $500 and '08's are $550.


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

$450 (including tax & 2-day FedEx) - www.performancebike.com before xmas internet sale...but now they only have size-SM left in the 07's and have a higher sale price.

I changed the saddle, tires and headset and dropped 2 lbs. off the bike with $100 in parts from local Craigslist. It's heavy for a rigid single speed at 26 lbs., but it doesn't ride heavy...

Cheap, Fast & Fun!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

not bad prices:thumbsup: ,puts em right in there w/ several brands...smart on gt's part.

"cheap,fast and fun"-3 of my favorite things,specially when combined


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

No rear discs on those? I am surprised. Love the look of those.


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

The 07's were rim brake, not sure why??? The stock wheelset has a disc ready front hub, but the rear hub is not??? Neither the frame or fork are disc ready??? What the, Huh?!?!

The new 08's are disc...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

2008 model has front and rear discs standard


----------



## Oldnslow (Jun 21, 2005)

*Here's Mine*

Lots of ebay upgrades on this one, Its a lot of fun!


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

show offs...


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

hey Guys
Im Piter and im 176 cm high , I just bought Peace 08 Plum size S 
Tell me do you think it will be allright to me? or to small , what do you think?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Dont worry,just give it to me.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Pitsi said:


> hey Guys
> Im Piter and im 176 cm high , I just bought Peace 08 Plum size S
> Tell me do you think it will be allright to me? or to small , what do you think?


Can depend a lot on ya inseam and other stuff.

I'm of average proportions... nothing odd and I'm 178cm high and I ride a medium... did you get it from a bike shop cos they can measure you up, or should have.

Some people actually prefer 29ers a little smaller though so it may fit you good... test ride it and see how it goes


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Can depend a lot on ya inseam and other stuff.
> 
> I'm of average proportions... nothing odd and I'm 178cm high and I ride a medium... did you get it from a bike shop cos they can measure you up, or should have.
> 
> Some people actually prefer 29ers a little smaller though so it may fit you good... test ride it and see how it goes


I bought this bike from wistons cycles, 299 pounds  I choose this size becouse for last 3 years i was riding on fix-gear rocket also samll(size 54) and i enjoy small frame so thinking of this i choose small GT hopefully will be ok

I ordered bike lest tousday with promise 24h delivery , is it posible that week got 24 hours? ;D I can't wait anymore.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Pitsi said:


> I bought this bike from wistons cycles, 299 pounds  I choose this size becouse for last 3 years i was riding on fix-gear rocket also samll(size 54) and i enjoy small frame so thinking of this i choose small GT hopefully will be ok
> 
> I ordered bike lest tousday with promise 24h delivery , is it posible that week got 24 hours? ;D I can't wait anymore.


From your explanation it sounds like the small will be perfect as you enjoy them and the GT feels a little big when ya ride it. My friends call mine 'The Horse'... so small is probably fine. 

Great bike, you got a great price too.


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

chumbox said:


> From your explanation it sounds like the small will be perfect as you enjoy them and the GT feels a little big when ya ride it. My friends call mine 'The Horse'... so small is probably fine.
> 
> Great bike, you got a great price too.


If youre Gt is called THE HORSE i will ride on a PONY ;D

when i will have it i will put some photos on net becouse its almost immposible to find any small peace photos, thanks for cheer me up.


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

I change my order to medium, propobly tommorrow i will have it 
do you have more photos of your bike?


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

if you can send them on [email protected] thanks


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's mine. A 2008 model. I've added a bit of bling, changed the seat & bars and converted the tyres to tubeless. Just waiting for CRC to get the On-One Carbon fork in stock and then that will be the next upgrade.


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

The Thug said:


> Here's mine. A 2008 model. I've added a bit of bling, changed the seat & bars and converted the tyres to tubeless. Just waiting for CRC to get the On-One Carbon fork in stock and then that will be the next upgrade.


this is medium frame ?


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, a medium frame.


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

The Thug said:


> Yes, a medium frame.


two weeks ago iv ordered my peace 9r from one internet shop. This shop guarantee 24h delivery...like i sad i was 2 weeks ago when i bought it and im still waiitingt. *uckin hell!!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

The Thug said:


> Here's mine. A 2008 model. I've added a bit of bling, changed the seat & bars and converted the tyres to tubeless. Just waiting for CRC to get the On-One Carbon fork in stock and then that will be the next upgrade.


That thing is mint! I just bought brown grips for my Peace and now I know they are gonna look as hot as I thought. Would love to see a pic with the new carbon fork as I have that on my list as well. Good work!


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

My New baby , fresh,just from box , MEDIUM SIZE


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

can you help me with ratio , iv got now 32/18 and iv never been slower in my whole life
16t will make a differenc or should i go for 14t? thanks


----------



## e1ys1um (Oct 27, 2008)

Pitsi said:


> can you help me with ratio , iv got now 32/18 and iv never been slower in my whole life
> 16t will make a differenc or should i go for 14t? thanks


people happily correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm sure its smaller on the back equals harder so going 20t for example would be easier and make you seem faster, but why not just stick to it you will come out the other side stronger.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

e1ys1um said:


> people happily correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm sure its smaller on the back equals harder so going 20t for example would be easier and make you seem faster, but why not just stick to it you will come out the other side stronger.


He may have meant that he spins out too quick on the 32/18 and can't go any faster... I'm not sure either..

Here's the breakdown...

If you are finding hills too grueling and riding too hard then go to 32/20 and this should ease up the pain a little, however the more you ride SS the more your body adapts, it's a long term commitment.

If you are spinning out too soon on the flats and can't keep up speed then switch to a 32/16 or 32/14 ratio. I would go for a 14 myself if thats the case because on my road bike I have 42/15 and see no trouble with that on flat commuting. If you are planning to be off road a bit and climb big hills however I wouldn't change it at all. I ride big hills where I live but don't commute on the flats on my MTB at all so I still use 32/18.

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## Pitsi (Nov 12, 2008)

I spin out too quick on the 32/18 and can't go faster. For last 3 years i was riding on fixie 52/16 and iv got hunger for speed on my Peace but with 32/18 riding is uselless.
i think i will go for 14T thanks for advice


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Pitsi said:


> I spin out too quick on the 32/18 and can't go faster. For last 3 years i was riding on fixie 52/16 and iv got hunger for speed on my Peace but with 32/18 riding is uselless.
> i think i will go for 14T thanks for advice


If you do mainland flatland riding and you are used to a 52 on ya roadie, maybe switch out the front ring to something bigger while ya at it?


----------



## pokeynrs (Dec 7, 2008)

*New to the Peace Corps*

Hi this is my first post on Mtbr. Thanks to all for the great info.
I love my new '07 Peace, I picked it up Sunday for $450 Canadian taxes in. I have swapped some parts already, studded tires and spd's will be next. 
Cheers, John


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool color - I have not seen that color scheme before on the GT Peace bikes. What do they call that shade of "gold?"


----------



## pokeynrs (Dec 7, 2008)

MMcG said:


> Cool color - I have not seen that color scheme before on the GT Peace bikes. What do they call that shade of "gold?"


Gt calls that color Radiant Mocha.
I'll post some daylight shots so that the color is more natural.

I plan on building some lighter wheels. Anyone with a suggestion for lighter, rim brake friendly hoops?
I have some old Xtr (952?) hubs would they be useable? 
JohnH.


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photo...1/1256834256/n1256834256_30467824_2166735.jpg


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

*My GT Peace 9r 2008 commuter, greetz from Finland!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

SS Landser said:


> :thumbsup:


Sweet!


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

*heres my lover*


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

*My Gt Peace 9r for the wooooooooods... ps: I know the fork is 26 but it works fine...*


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

*Lets try again...*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30566323&l=6c38dddf1f&id=1256834256


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

pretty sic bike dude


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

*Tasmanian GT Peace 9r*

Kinda bummed GT dumped this model.. anyway, here is mine!


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

*...and in drop bar mode.*

.....prior to to flat bars, ran the Peace with drop bars..


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

*GT Peace with boooiiing up front*

.yeah here's one more......


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet bikes! started loving this frame and fork just as I watched this thread, Wondered where could I get frame and fork... shipped to Argentina
thanks!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

azille said:


> sweet bikes! started loving this frame and fork just as I watched this thread, Wondered where could I get frame and fork... shipped to Argentina
> thanks!


What size are you looking for? If it's a medium I might be able to hook you up.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Here is mine. Put about 50-75 miles on it a week.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

Flat Ark said:


> What size are you looking for? If it's a medium I might be able to hook you up.


great, I PM you, thanks


----------



## swaneedawg (Jan 11, 2004)

*GT Peace 9R finally found...I love it!*

I've searched for a Peace 9R frame for quite a while...can anyone tell me the year model of this color scheme? I was able to get the weight to 26.5 lbs. with current setup! I am a happy person!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

swaneedawg said:


> I've searched for a Peace 9R frame for quite a while...can anyone tell me the year model of this color scheme? I was able to get the weight to 26.5 lbs. with current setup! I am a happy person!:thumbsup:


I believe that is a 2009. I have the same frame with a setup similar to yours. I have had it since fall of 2010 and have really loved it.


----------



## swaneedawg (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Zaskar 24! What a great frame!


----------

